# Power9 laptop compatible with FreeBSD?



## teo (Nov 24, 2019)

I understand that  exist of IBM, but I would like to know if there is for domestic use compatible with FreeBSD.


----------



## neel (Nov 24, 2019)

There is a POWER-based laptop in the making, but to my knowledge it is not released yet. And even when it is, it will be Linux-only at first.

The market is full of x86-based laptops, and maybe a few ARM-based laptops here and there (e.g. Pinebook). POWER-based laptops weren't in the market since 2006 when Apple switched to x86.


----------



## Crivens (Nov 24, 2019)

Want one...


----------



## takumi (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks great. Hope that some day, we could have a power-pc based laptop.


----------



## teo (Nov 24, 2019)

neel said:


> There is a POWER-based laptop in the making, but to my knowledge it is not released yet. And even when it is, it will be Linux-only at first.
> 
> The market is full of x86-based laptops, and maybe a few ARM-based laptops here and there (e.g. Pinebook). POWER-based laptops weren't in the market since 2006 when Apple switched to x86.



The OpenPower I understand that is of free hardware and compatible with all drivers not?


----------



## Datapanic (Nov 24, 2019)

I would run AIX on it.


----------

